# Best Catfish Boat



## dphillipx (Jun 21, 2012)

ok guys....i need some expert advice here.  going to buy a new boat soon and here are my options...

skiff style 18' or larger center console (carolina skiff)
2072 semi v aluminum center console (grizzly)

i know most of you guys are going to suggest a toon, but i drift a lot, so to worry about being blown all over the lake a toon just requires too much work and effort...

thanks in advance for the help guys...and if you have another suggestion i may be over looking feel free to share


----------



## Cricket Chunker (Jun 21, 2012)

Toons are not the only thing that will get blown around the lake.  Pretty much any light boat (aluminum) will also be more subject to being blown around than a heavy fiberglass boat.  But a pontoon does present a larger surface area to act like a sail in the wind.

I currently have a 22' Skeeter ZX2200 bay boat which is sort of like a bass boat on steroids for salt water. That being said, if I had to start from scratch again I really like the SeaArk line of 20 and 24' center console boats.  

My main complaint about the bay boat is it's a booger to launch and recovery if you want to fish alone.  The deck is too far above the trailer rails to step up (remember it's a deep sided salt water boat) and the trailer does not have steps on the tongue.  Flip side of that is a heavy boat gives a much smoother ride in rougher water and you are pretty much never worried about some idiot swamping you.  Plus on a salt water boat, all the fittings are stainless which will last forever in fresh water.

But a "tin" boat does not concern me about structural integrity near as much as a glass boat does.  Tin dings, glass cracks, fractures and leaks. I also have a 17' tin Lowe and I take it places I would never even consider taking my big Skeeter due to submerged stumps, shoals, etc...   If you go slow, tin is very forgiving and will just bump and deflect where gelcoat on fiberglass will scratch, gouge and crack.  Scratched paint on tin is a lot easier to fix than cracked gelcoat on glass. Like I said, if I had to do it all over again, I would take a hard look at the SeaArk tin boats.  They have lots of variations and options and are very well built (but not cheap).


----------



## AlanShort (Jun 21, 2012)

I say the grizzly but any options I would say SeaArk. Definately have to atleast check them out if you havent before you buy anything. I believe alot of cat guys favorite would be seaark. Will be my next boat. Either one of these boats I dont think you can go wrong. I just prefer aluminum


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jun 22, 2012)

Brand new, or just new to you? Budget might sway recommendations. I think the best one is the one you can afford.


----------



## Showman (Jun 22, 2012)

Seaark's are fine boats but a bit over priced IMHO.  Tin boats are better for lakes and rivers when working in stump/log fields and are easier to maneuver with less power (main or trolling).  Launching/loading by yourself tends to be a bit easier with a Tin Boat also (unless it is really windy) and doesn't require a huge vehicle to get to and from the water.  Some Tin Boats now are just as stylish looking as their fiberglass counterparts also, but require somewhat less up-keep.  One drawback to Tin Boats though is that they tend to be a bit more noisy in the water than glass boats.  Stay away from Carpet Flooring.  Catfish slime (or fish slime in general) is difficult to keep out and Carpet rot out and smells.  Aluminum flooring gets hot in the sun but can be coated with a reflective, rubberized, type coating to keep it cooler and dampen sound.  A flat bottom boat, no matter if it is glass of tin, will ride rough in waves.  Pick your fishing/boating days accordingly.  Tin boats usually cost less to operate/maintain because you need less HP to run them, smaller tow vehicle, and can carry just as much as a glass boat can.  Good Luck on making the right choice and hope you catch lots of fish.


----------



## dphillipx (Jun 22, 2012)

Coda. Budget is 12000 out the door. That's why I am leaning more towards the grizzly cause I can get it brand new with a 50 hp merc that comes with a 5 yr warranty. I am mainly just worried about comfort and ease of use. I also want something that I can take to the almighty Tennessee river  and handle the current there below the dams with ease. I appreciate the help so far guys. Keep the opinions coming


----------



## slbdawg (Jun 22, 2012)

I have an 18' duckmaster, very similar to the grizzly. Wind does affect it, but any boat that drafts shallow is going to catch wind. The floor does get hot in the summer. I don't think you will be dissapointed with either boat, just finding the best deal. I do think the aluminum is a little more multipurpose for rivers and such, even still both will serve you very well.


----------



## shushu (Jun 22, 2012)

I've got the 24ft sea ark and love it.


----------



## Catandbass fisher13 (Jun 22, 2012)

My favorite boat would be 2011MAKO1901 Inshore w/ 115 EXLPT OptiMax and Trailer or The Sea Ark V-Cat 200


----------



## krazywayne (Jun 22, 2012)

I just got my project boat ready and From the "in the yard acting like I am fishing trials" I have so many times done. I think I am gonna like it as much as a toon. It is a 20' CC with a 115 johnson. I will let you know how the actual trials go this weekend when I finally see if she floats...lol   Good Luck man with deciding! And post pics of your new ride when you get it!


----------



## dphillipx (Jun 22, 2012)

It'll be beginning of winter before I buy. But trying to get locked in on what I want


----------



## flip0302 (Jun 23, 2012)

You said it was going to happen....my Toon!
There are ways to help control the Toon in the wind and I had rather drift the Toon in Tenn and Santee than any tin boat I have fished.


----------



## KKrueger (Jun 23, 2012)

If it's gonna be a while before you buy start watching craigslist everyday. I think you'll find a deal. I always buy used, one advantage is they usually come with some things like anchors, lines, rod holders, etc... Might not be set up just how you want it, but you might save thousands.


----------



## dphillipx (Jun 23, 2012)

I always browse cl daily. However I would live to have something with a warranty. And to avoid someone else's headache ill prolly buy new. Also I can't afford that new lowrance outright so I'll just add it and the I pilot to the financing.


----------



## flatheadfisherman (Jun 23, 2012)

I own a smaller CS J16. Lots of room and works very well for me. Only issue is that if the wind gets up a little on a section of bigger river and causes waves, it isn't dry or smooth when running.


----------



## GSUwhiskers (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm no expert, but if I had a choice of any boat it'd be the Grizzly. And I think you're dead on about the larger boats, my canopy transforms my deck boat into a sail boat in winds that barely shake the leaves. My vote goes for the Grizzly, and give me a call when you get it! haha


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 24, 2012)

dphillipx said:


> Coda. Budget is 12000 out the door. That's why I am leaning more towards the grizzly cause I can get it brand new with a 50 hp merc that comes with a 5 yr warranty. I am mainly just worried about comfort and ease of use. I also want something that I can take to the almighty Tennessee river  and handle the current there below the dams with ease. I appreciate the help so far guys. Keep the opinions coming


A 50 is good on a light boat, but probably not gonna be pleased with it on the boats mentioned in earlier post


----------



## puddle jumper (Jun 25, 2012)

If your worried about getting blown around look into a pair of drift sox,  they can slow down a drift in wind or steady a boat in current,, Got mine from Pete over at Wild Wolf...
Oh and I love my sea ark...
PJ


----------



## coyotebgone (Jul 16, 2017)

*go with the biggest one you can*

I currently have a2015 seaark 2072 cx200.  Super nice boat. Just wish it was bigger.


----------



## JR'S GUIDE (Jul 17, 2017)

For me Carolina Skiff is hard to beat, I just changed over from a river jet boat to get more room. buy the biggest boat you can for the money.


----------



## JohnK (Jul 17, 2017)

The only new boat I've ever had was the only one I regretted buying. I'd buy used. I've transferred a Mercury warranty to my name for $50, I think, a couple of times. You are not going to be a happy camper with a 20 ft welded boat, bait tank, couple of anchors, 2-3 people and a 50 hp  motor. That's a fact. Good luck.


----------



## bird35 (Jul 18, 2017)

Where are you planning on fishing.

How deep is the water and how much boat traffic.

If I was going to fish deeper rivers and lakes with boat traffic I would want a bay boat like a CS.


----------



## REUSSERY (Jul 20, 2017)

its hard to beat an old skiff...  rivers or lakes, salt or fresh, its always ready and able....  you gotta luv these boats...


----------

